# How does this arbor/drill Chuck work?



## steve355 (11 Jun 2021)

Hi

Being a silly person, and having found my little drill press really useful, I decided to bid on I proper pillar drill on eBay. It’s an old Jones and Shipman floorstanding drill. It weighs an absolute ton, literally. They don’t make them like that anymore. But it has no chuck. I am not sure exactly what it does have, I have something that looks like an arbor on the end of the spindle. See pic. Does anybody have any idea how to fit a chuck to this? And what type of chuck might be the right one?

thanks
Steve


----------



## Torx (11 Jun 2021)

The end stuck in the drill spindle is probably a Morse taper and the end sticking out is another taper (usually JT, for Jacobs who are a common manufacturer of drill chucks).









Machine taper - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





There may be a slot in the side of the spindle body allowing you to fit a tapered drift to extract the whole taper, or it may need to be drifted out from above with a long rod. 

You’ll need some measurements to know which chuck you need, lots of charts online will help you. When you get the right one, make sure everything is clean and grease free open the chuck up fully so the jaws are inside the body and bang it onto the arbor with a rubber mallet.


----------



## steve355 (11 Jun 2021)

Torx said:


> The end stuck in the drill spindle is probably a Morse taper and the end sticking out is another taper (usually JT, for Jacobs who are a common manufacturer of drill chucks).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Thanks, yes, across the evening I sort of worked that out. It seems to be a JT6 arbor, as per the vernier. Looks like I need a Jacobs No34 or clone with a JT6 fitting.

I didn’t know about possibly getting the entire arbor out, I will take a look at that tomorrow.
cheers
Steve


----------



## cowtown_eric (12 Jun 2021)

you will succeed. 

Busy bee sells mt quills with various JT tapers quite inexpensively. I've found 3/4" chucks at garage sales quite cheap. I wouldn't drop below 5/8 capacity.

If you lower the drill press you should see a slot wherein you drive a tapered piece of steel to knock it out. Again, quite inexpensive, a couple of CDN$, or easy enuf to make yerself

I can send you pix if you need. It ain't rocket science

Eric in Calgary.


----------



## steve355 (12 Jun 2021)

Hi again 
Right, I’ve had a look this morning, and I can’t see an obvious slot or way to get the JT6 arbor out. It would Be great if I could as I’d have a much wider choice of chucks. The spindle has a hole in the top but doesn’t appear to be hollow.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Gordon Tarling (12 Jun 2021)

Looks to me that the spindle is a one piece solid rod all the way through, with the lower end machined with a taper to take the chuck. Therefore, I'm afraid that you're pretty much stuck with finding a chuck to fit that JT6 taper.

G.


----------



## steve355 (12 Jun 2021)

Gordon Tarling said:


> Looks to me that the spindle is a one piece solid rod all the way through, with the lower end machined with a taper to take the chuck. Therefore, I'm afraid that you're pretty much stuck with finding a chuck to fit that JT6 taper.
> 
> G.



I fear you may be right,


----------



## steve355 (12 Jun 2021)

Well I got it all together, works very nicely. All I need now is the Chuck.


----------

